# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Train your memory, who wants to join?

## Sara

Don't you hate it when you plan to do an RC next time you see a dream sign, then you wake up from a nice dream and remember so many dream signs but none of them triggered you to do an RC?

Or in waking life: you're having breakfast, the milk is empty and you think 'next time I'm in the store, I need to buy milk. Later that day, you've been to the store, you come home and discover you forgot to bring the milk? Or you're going to see a friend and just at the moment you see him, you remember you should have brought the book you borrowed...

These problems occur when your prospective memory is not working adequately. _(In this topic there is written more on prospective memory.)_

_This part of MY brain is quite under developed (yesterday I left the water pump running at the horses place when I left, while I was sooo intended to shut it down before leaving. In 2 hours the paddock was flooded :O (ah, now I see where my flooding dream came from )_

Last week I started reading LaBerge's book (EWLD) and it describes an exercise that is very helpful both attaining lucidity and training to forget less in waking life. I thought it might be interesting and fun to post the explanation and the tasks for today here, for the people who don't have the book, or for those (including me) who feel more motivated if there is some place to report to when you are 'done'.

*The exercise:*
Each day there is a list of 4 targets. You read them and memorise them and the next time you notice a target during the day, you perform an RC.

You don't need to do an RC every time you notice the target, but ONLY the FIRST time you notice it. The GOAL is to train your memory on recognising future tasks, not to do an RC as often as possible.
It helps if you memorise yourself performing an RC while seeing or doing the target.

Keep track of the targets you hit during the day and report back at the end, or report earlier when you've hit them all.
If you realise during the day that you have missed your first chance to notice one of the targets, you failed to recognise it. It's really important that you train your brain to notice the target the first time it occurs. Sometimes a target doesn't occur at all during one day, then you can write that down too.

So, here is the *target list for today* (tuesday)

I will perform an RC...
 next time I see a traffic light next time I hear music next time I throw something in the garbage next time I hear laughter

Who's going to join?

Please ask for more info if I was too short on explaining the task (I assume most of you have the book from LaBerge, if not: it's really good and not expensive (only $7.50) so buy it!  ::mrgreen:: )

If people are interested, I can include some extra information by Stephanie Burns on how to help your brain on prospective memory tasks.

----------


## strinky

I'm definitely in! I did this exercise from EWLD yesterday and succeeded on three out of four targets. Things are going well this morning, as I've already heard music and remembered to do an RC.

I also think this will be very helpful. One of my dreams last night contained a ridiculous number of my dreamsigns and only vaguely did I suspect anything.

----------


## Clairity

Count me in as well!  ::D:

----------


## Zoink

Hi, I'm new to these forums and all this lucid dreaming thing. I read through your topic and it seemed kinda cool, but I kinda don't know what a RC is : \
Could you explain what it means? 

Ps: sorry to post such a newbie question, but I kinda don't know where else I can get an answere to it :p

Thanks

----------


## roguext22

isnt the more simple way to train the memory, just to be aware of everything.. lol i think im wrong..  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> Hi, I'm new to these forums and all this lucid dreaming thing. I read through your topic and it seemed kinda cool, but I kinda don't know what a RC is : \
> Could you explain what it means? 
> 
> Ps: sorry to post such a newbie question, but I kinda don't know where else I can get an answere to it :p
> 
> Thanks



 
Zoink, "*RC*" stands for "*R*eality *C*heck" 

A reality check is a test used to see if you are dreaming or in "reality", as we know it. An example test would be to pinch your nose and see if you can still breathe through it.

More info can be found in the two links below:

*Tutorial* | *More Info*

----------


## Asymptote

I'd like in on this. This seems like a very solid method. Now off to Amazon to (_finally_) buy LaBerge's book.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Oooh homework. I'll give it a shot.

----------


## Asymptote

A thought just occurred: it seems like, in addition to helping with reality checks, this would also help to remember that you're dreaming when performing the MILD method.

----------


## grasshoppa

ill try. 8)

----------


## Sara

Nice to hear that more people are joining!!





> A thought just occurred: it seems like, in addition to helping with reality checks, this would also help to remember that you're dreaming when performing the MILD method.



Yeah, you are totally right on that one!

This is actually an exercise described to train for MILD :-)
Good that you're going to buy the book!

This MILD term is still vague for me, I can't find a good translation/synonym for Mnemonic, so the term is just and abstract word without a meaning.
*edit: just looked this word up in a good dictionary and it is a completely different word than what I guessed from the explanations on MILD* note to self: USE that *** dictionary instead of babelfish  ::D:

----------


## Sara

Oh, my result from today:
I scored myself 2 out of 4.

    *   traffic light   -> failed. I stopped at a traffic light, looked on my watch and then remembered I should have done an RC.
    * hear music -> not sure, I don't always notice music when it's there... 
    * throw something in the garbage -> YES this triggered even a kind of conditioned response. I threw something away and was instantly reminded of the task.
    * hear laughter -> YES

----------


## Sara

> isnt the more simple way to train the memory, just to be aware of everything.. lol i think im wrong..



Thanks for commenting here.
Being aware of everything is definitely a good way to train your brain, though it trains other parts of the brain than the prospective memory.

Besides, I don't think 'being aware of everything' is simple. I would see it as a most complex task for my brain to carry out all day and just 5 minutes of all-over-awareness makes me tired.

----------


## roguext22

> Thanks for commenting here.
> Being aware of everything is definitely a good way to train your brain, though it trains other parts of the brain than the prospective memory.
> 
> Besides, I don't think 'being aware of everything' is simple. I would see it as a most complex task for my brain to carry out all day and just 5 minutes of all-over-awareness makes me tired.



at least someone respond to my post...finally...

if you cant be aware of everything at day..how can you demand to be aware of everything in dreams?  ::roll:: 

got an idea?

----------


## SKA

Count me in. This is my biggest problem during daytime and also keeps me from lucidity.
I think I'll start tomorrow. I'll report back results.

----------


## Sara

> at least someone respond to my post...finally...
> 
> if you cant be aware of everything at day..how can you demand to be aware of everything in dreams? 
> 
> got an idea?



You don't need to be aware of EVERYthing, being aware of SOME things can be enough to become lucid  :smiley:  And the more aware you are in waking life, the more this helps on becoming lucid.
If being aware of everything during the day would be THE prerequisite for a lucid, I guess I wouldn't have had any lucids till now. 

Find some posts by Billybob, he is writes about full awareness and stuff like that...





> Count me in. This is my biggest problem during daytime and also keeps me from lucidity.
> I think I'll start tomorrow. I'll report back results.



Welcome to the club :-)
I'll post the new tasks for Wednesday when I wake up tomorrow morning (in about 4 hours that is...)

----------


## roguext22

lol .. you didnt understood my idea, sara... shame on me... 
nevermind..

----------


## ExoByte

Thank you for this Sara! Its great to see people getting so involved in the community and bringing ideas like this forward. Dreamviews really appreciates it!  :smiley:  

Count me in as well!

May I ask though, would this be more suited for the Research Team section? You're doing this as a memory exercise more than a lucid air correct? It works both ways, so its your call!  ::D: 

Great idea!

----------


## Clairity

This is going to be harder than I thought! I do remember to do RCs.. they just aren't done the FIRST time I do/see the object.

My results from today:

I scored myself 2 out of 4.  :tongue2: 

* traffic light -> failed. I remembered by the second traffic light.
* hear music -> failed. I'm not sure how many songs had played on the radio before I remembered to RC.
* throw something in the garbage -> Success. Simply because I had just read this thread before I had to throw something away.
* hear laughter -> Success. Again had just read the thread when a co-worker laughed.

----------


## Sara

> May I ask though, would this be more suited for the Research Team section? You're doing this as a memory exercise more than a lucid air correct? It works both ways, so its your call! 
> 
> Great idea!



Well, it is an exercise from EWLD to improve on your prerequisites for MILD and that's my main reason for posting it here. Also, I think more people read it when it's in this section than in the research area. Therefore I would prefer when the topic stays here  :smiley: 





> This is going to be harder than I thought! I do remember to do RCs.. they just aren't done the FIRST time I do/see the object.
> 
> My results from today:
> 
> I scored myself 2 out of 4.



Well done and thanks for the report.
I see you scored the same targets I did  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

Here are the targets for today, Wednesday:

I'll do an RC next time:

I turn on a television or radioI see a vegetableI see a red carI handle money

Good luck!





> lol .. you didnt understood my idea, sara... shame on me... 
> nevermind..



Please, explain me more if you can, I'm interested in what your idea really is! (maybe via PM or in a new thread?)

*Extra info from LaBerge about this exercise:*

_"To successfully induce lucid dreams with MILD, you need to have certain capacities. First of all, if you can't reliably remember to carry out future intentions while awake, there is little chance that you will remember to do anything while asleep. So before attempting MILD, you need to prove to yourself that you can indeed remember to do things while awake. If you are like most people, you are used to relying on external reminders (e.g. grocery list, notes) and therefore need practice in remembering intentions using only your own mental power. This is an exercise to help you acquire the necessary skill to perform the MILD technique."_ (ELWD, p. 75)

----------


## Xox

Count me in!

Im going to sleep now, but I will memorize these in the morning.  ::D:

----------


## LDhippie

me in too! my memory isnt the sharpest it could be lol

----------


## MindDaguerreotype

I did those exercises a while ago, but only for 1 or 2 weeks... Well, I wasn't very good !
(I know, I should have kept going; I stopped only because it was quite easy for me to WILD, so I didn't really need to train another technique aimed at DILD)
There are some targets that are easy because they are "external": seeing or hearing something around you. If it happens when walking in the street with basically nothing else to do, it's easy to be aware.
But when the target is linked with yourself and your reactions: "the next time someone say my name" for example, I found it was very hard. I would reply and say hello automatically, and could not be "aware" until I was left alone again...

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yesterday, I did the traffic light one and the music one while driving.  I must have looked like an idiot driving through traffic counting my fingers, plugging my nose, and still trying to steer.

----------


## LDoneironaut

That sounds interesting. Count me in.  ::D:

----------


## Sara

So, how's it going with your memory?

I failed most of them today  :Sad: 

I turn on a television or radio  --> only turned off consiously the TV several times (flat mates turned it on) but when I turned on my own radio, I forgot... I see a vegetable --> only on second view, 3 seconds after I realised that a tomato was also a vegetable  :tongue2:  I see a red car --> disputable, was unaware when walking outside, when I finally saw a red car and looked back, I had already passed 3 others. I handle money  --> read 'dollar bill' in a book and did an RC instantly, but I guess that didn't count. When I paid for my groceries, I forgot about the money task.

Pff, this is really more difficult than I thought. I'll post tomorrows targets again in the morning  :smiley:  There are some nice ones on the list (one of them is already a common RC though)

----------


## Asymptote

I Turn on a Television or Radio: I remembered to do this one.
I See a vegetable: This one, not so much.
I See a Red Car: Fortunately, there was one in the parking lot, and I happened to remember.
I handle Money: Believe it or not, I handled no money today...odd...

----------


## LDoneironaut

::banana:: I turn on a television or radio:got it ::banana:: 
I see a vegetable:failed I was eating a piece of broccoli and I forgot and didn't realize it untill 20 minutes later
I see a red car: got it ::banana:: 
I handle money: got it ::banana::

----------


## C-lion

I would like to do this, though my internet access is limited. I will do them/report when I can. :smiley:

----------


## wisp

That's very clever!! 

I'm new to this forum, but i've been lucid dreaming since i was about 6 years old (that i can remember) but decreasingly trhough the years. 

I've tried to do RC, but found no motivations. And this is totally cool! Thanks!

Appart from that, last week i got a watch that sounds every hour, and i keep that on even at night. Will do RCs whenever i hear it, even if i sleep (at least i'll try). So far i haven't heard my watch in any of my dreams, that i can recall.

----------


## ExoByte

I did all those things today and failed to RC at any of them  :Sad:  I only remembered about RCing when I got home  :Sad:

----------


## Sara

Quickly the targets for today, Thursday, as I'm probably working the whole day without PC till the evening...

I will do a reality check next time...
I read something on paper (was: other than this list, but I'm sure you'll be reading more than this post on the forum)I check the time (that should be an easy one)I notice myself daydreamingI hear the telephone ringing

Please report back when the day is over, or when you've seen/done all of the targets.

Good luck to all!

----------


## LDoneironaut

4/4 ::banana::

----------


## roguext22

perform a long reality check for 15min... not for few seconds.. lol
that would be little task.. 

and you people just do rc for few seconds and you forget about it for a day..

----------


## Sara

Well done LDoneironaut!

I've scored 3/4 today (missed the daydreaming, since I daydream so often, I don't even notice I'm doing it)

----------


## Jamal

I'm so in!!! Can I suggest when you write the targets each day, to put them in bold writing or a different color... It's going to get hard to find them.

----------


## Somnum

That makes a lot of sense. Count me in.

Im going to do a RC when: 

I listen to music
See a car
Throw something to the garbage
I get an itch somewhere (this one is going to be difficult =) )

Na, count that last one out, its making me itch lol. When i turn on the tv, computer, radio etc.

----------


## Sara

Thanks for joining Somnum.
The targets change every day.
You don't need to do an RC every time you see/hear/do something, only the FIRST time you hit the target (explanation is in the first post)

And Jamal, good idea, I'll put tomorrows target list in a BIG, BOLD and colorful type.

----------


## ExoByte

I succeeded in the time one, but only cause I looked at the clock right after reading it. Does that count?  ::lol::

----------


## Asymptote

I Check The Time: Done. Well, actually, I looked at my watch as part of another reality check, but I think that should count...

I Read Something On Paper: Done.

I Catch Myself Daydreaming: I'm daydreaming most of the time, so this one wasn't too hard.

I Hear The Telephone Ringing: Well, it was a telephone on TV, but it seems like that should count.

----------


## Sara

Haha, I knew this 'check your watch' target was going to interfere with other targets, good one you hit all 4 asymptote!

Targets for today, Friday 23rd of November

*I will do a thorough Reality Check the NEXT TIME:*

**I open a door
**I see a bird
**I use the toilet after noon
**I see the stars

Imprint this list into your prospective memory and remember to check the FIRST time you hit each target. This list is nicely spread over the day...

----------


## roguext22

sara darling.. so all day i must be daydreaming to be able to fullfill only 4tasks?  :smiley: 
you want too much from me..

----------


## Sara

> sara darling.. so all day i must be daydreaming to be able to fullfill only 4tasks? 
> you want too much from me..



Dear roguext22,

I don't ask you to do anything, you can decide for yourself whether you join this exercise or not  :smiley: 

But please, could you explain why you keep posting here without being interested in doing the exercise.

Since you seem to be very much into overall awareness, maybe you could help us 'daydreaming fools' with some information instead of criticizing our attempts  in training our mind?

Thanks  :smiley: 

PS: did you read EWLD?

----------


## roguext22

:smiley:  
1.i dont understand why you loose the feeling that you are in reality, not dreaming so quickly..
2. why only 4 small exercises?
3. why you do reality checks for few seconds only?? max one minute? why so short? 

X: no i dont read books.. EWLD .. nope.. sorry  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> 1.i dont understand why you loose the feeling that you are in reality, not dreaming so quickly..
> 2. why only 4 small exercises?
> 3. why you do reality checks for few seconds only?? max one minute? why so short? 
> 
> X: no i dont read books.. EWLD .. nope.. sorry



roguext22, this is Sara's thread and her exercise. 

If you wish to participate.. fine. If you wish to do more exercises.. fine. If you wish to do the reality checks longer.. fine. But please stop making an issue out of these things and making comments that add nothing to the task at hand.

No one else seems to have an issue with what is being requested.

If you don't read books.. please stop commenting on an exercise based on a book that you didn't read.  ::?:

----------


## roguext22

okay, play your exercises without me..
maybe someone will start another thread to invite people to do more reality check or some other interesting play-practise...

okay ive done everyday all those tasks with no problemo.. so what i must do? to stay as a white crow.. while you keep playing nicely together..?

----------


## Clairity

> okay, play your exercises without me..
> maybe someone will start another thread to invite people to do more reality check or some other interesting play-practise...
> 
> okay ive done everyday all those tasks with no problemo.. so what i must do? to stay as a white crow.. while you keep playing nicely together..?



roguext22, I don't understand why you insist on posting in this thread if you are so dissatisfied with it's tasks and I'm respectfully asking you to STOP NOW before a warning is issued.

Feel free to start your OWN thread. Do *not* post any more non-productive replies here.

----------


## Sara

Thanks clairity

My day is allmost ending (well, its evening and I'm seeing the stars now) I only hit 1,5 target today. I totally forgot about the toilet after noon and I haven't seen a bird today (wasn't outside before dark and I live 11 high, no birds around my window...) Stars count only for half, as I was counting my targets for today, thought I missed #4 and remembered it was about the stars, so I looked up and saw stars. So that doesn't actually count as a RC triggered by the target itself.

One last not to roguext22




> okay, play your exercises without me..
> maybe someone will start another thread to invite people to do more reality check or some other interesting play-practise...
> 
> okay ive done everyday all those tasks with no problemo.. so what i must do? to stay as a white crow.. while you keep playing nicely together..?



If you've done all exercises without missing one: my congratulations! You probably won't have a difficult task on trying MILD!
How often do you have lucid dreams at the moment?

If you hit all targets with ease, by being so aware and have a good prospective memory, than you just don't need this exercise! So, no need to post here except when you have good ideas for us to increase our success with prospective memory training.

----------


## roguext22

well..im little surprised you talk kindly to me, not like the rest.. 
well its quite easy to do those reality checks then you know what they are.. so all i wanted was to participate in a play - exercise with others.. ( i see others dont like me.. ) + its only 4 rc ( i have full right to get upset and tell little sarcasm about the number of rc.. )

i never understand two things...
why everyone "miss" to answer my 3 questions i wrote clearly..
and how everyone manage to misread my sentences and then teach me morality.. its like they enjoy to ignore my questions, and enjoy finding in my sentences some "hidden" messages like im dissatisfied with this thread and, my rude sentences..

----------


## Musical Soul

oo I'd like to join, this is a very good idea. 

And rogue-- maybe we don't understand because you speak in fragment sentences ? And people didn't answer 3 because it makes no sense... reality checks are only meant to take you a second to realize you are dreaming and then to easily move on to lucidity.

----------


## fleeee1

i'm in as well.  i tried this when i first read the book in 2003, but i didn't try very hard.  maybe now that others are on board, it will give me some motivation.

----------


## TalkingHead

Hi Sara.. if you could post the information by Stephanie Burns that would be super.. thanks.

----------


## LDoneironaut

3/4 ::banana::

----------


## Sara

> Hi Sara.. if you could post the information by Stephanie Burns that would be super.. thanks.



OK, here is an abstract from SB's exercise.
I've been in her on-line class on self management (the Labyrinth), but unfortunately my environment got in the way of completing the whole class, so I downloaded the exercises to continue later on. A very interesting class by the way, about how the brain works (mentally, not biologically seen) and how you can improve 'your brain'.

I'll put it in a {spoiler} quote, cause it's pretty long. It's easy to read though, cause it's kind of funny how SB teaches you how your brain works.
There is copyright on this material, maybe I'll remove it after 1 week cause I don't want any problems.


*Spoiler* for _extra exercise to train your brain on noticing dream signs (or any other signs you want)_: 




Your brain is your Brain

Its purpose is to protect you long enough for you to reproduce

It does your bidding and finds what you command it to seek

Direct its attention wisely or you will find you can just as easily
find mud as gold.



    Your brain is a good brain. It works very hard to prove you right. Let me give you an example.

    Let's say you drop a chicken. Then you say, out loud (or to yourself): "How stupid can I be?" Let us say you do that.

    Well! Your brain will leap to your aid.

    It will say back to you,

        "Oh, I must find evidence for my master just how stupid he is! Ah, I know! I will help him remember that he forgot his hat yesterday. And, yes, let me point out to him right now that there is a splash of sauce on the front of his new shirt and those people over there are laughing at him! There, I have done my job. Go ahead, ask me another question."

    You see, this is a very good brain. It is working hard to find what its master asks for. It does many other good things too. Like spotting a snake quick smart and mobilising all the internal systems to jump out of the way instead of stepping on the snake's head.

    The lesson for you to come to terms with is this: If your brain does this automatically, then you can use this knowledge strategically to your advantage. Tell your brain what you want it to seek. If it is there, it will let you know. Then you do not have to work so hard.
    You can prepare your brain to notice ANYTHING, and if that "thing" comes within proximity of your 5 senses, your brain will take your attention to it. This has great benefits both in learning and in life.

Your demonstration

    You must demonstrate this capability. Without it you will come through all your experiences with hit or miss results. What you find may be of no value simply because you did not ask your brain to focus on the good bits. Like the man in the example above!

    To demonstrate, I suggest that you do this! Find the following three image blocks. [cut, here is a referral to some image-cards delivered with the course]

    For this test today:

        1. In the "chilli hat man" image there is a woman behind him carrying a parcel. Use this image to tell your brain to be triggered by ANYONE carrying ANYTHING. If there is anyone carrying anything around you then you are to notice them. Make that a command to your brain.
        2. The big White House has a YELLOW wreath on the top. Use this image to tell your brain to be triggered to notice any yellow signs - on streets, on shops, on buses, on people!

        3. The seagull represents all ANIMALS - real and not real. This image will remind you (and your brain) to be stimulated by any animals or images of animals that are in proximity of your senses.


    You may set your brain up in the following way. You say to it, "Yo, brain! Listen up! Today I want you to bring anyone you notice carrying anything to my attention. Thanks." You can do these one at a time, consecutively, one of them all day, or all of them all day. It doesn't matter.

    The important thing to remember here is that YOU DO NOT NEED TO TRY TOO HARD TO DO THIS. BUT YOU HAVE TO TRY A LITTLE! JUST THE RIGHT AMOUNT. YOU MUST LEARN THAT AMOUNT THROUGH EXPERIENCE.

    This is the phenomenon that happens when you get interested in something ... like a particular person, or brand of shoes. You imagine them and that primes your brain. Then, for a few days, it seems everyone looks like that person or everyone is wearing THOSE shoes!

    TELL YOUR BRAIN WHAT YOU WANT IT TO DO, THEN WALK (OR DRIVE) THROUGH TIME AND WATCH WHAT HAPPENS. If these items are there, you will find it is brought to your attention.

    As you are new at this, you might need to take out the images and "prime" your brain again during the day. See how you go.

    This is a very simple and crude exercise. But its implications are HUGE when applied to subtle aspects of life and learning. This is the time that you must learn two things: 1) that your brain likes to find what you ask it to find; and 2) this can be used strategically!

    It is important to tell your brain when it is doing what you want it to do or it will run around making things up. It is trying to please. "Is this right? Is this right? Is this right?".
    So give it feedback!

    Everytime your brain brings your attention to an item you are seeking, I want you to thank it!

    Go well! Go Shell!




This exercise is regarded as 'useless on itself, but preparing for next exercises' but I think it's a perfect way of focussing yourself on your dream signs  :smiley:

----------


## Asymptote

I See a Bird: Believe it or not, I saw no birds today...
Walk Through a Door: Actually, I did it when I _saw_ a door, but same difference...
I Use a Toilet After Noon: Done.
I See the Stars: Done.

Three out of four ain't bad.

----------


## Tengu

Excellent idea! We do have the ability to train and develop our minds...why not do it? 





> If people are interested, I can include some extra information by Stephanie Burns on how to help your brain on prospective memory tasks.



Dear Sara, the more interesting information of the like you can share with us...the better! I agree with Stephanie on many levels and I've got to admit that her metaphors are pretty funny, hehehe

I used to own LaBerge's book, but gave it to a friend for his birthday. Wishing that he would be a better lucid dreamer than I was! He's had some fun with it, which is the most important!


Anyhow, as for the exercise itself, I shall definitely try it myself. Here are my 4 goals for tomorrow: I will perform an RC the first time I...

See a bird (I like this one)
Interact with somebody
Sit down
Notice something that reminds me of a dream

Will post results tomorrow  ::D:

----------


## Sara

> i never understand two things...
> why everyone "miss" to answer my 3 questions i wrote clearly..
> and how everyone manage to misread my sentences and then teach me morality.. its like they enjoy to ignore my questions, and enjoy finding in my sentences some "hidden" messages like im dissatisfied with this thread and, my rude sentences..



Sorry, but if you are not answering my questions or respond to what I'm trying to say, I don't feel the need to answer your questions.

I'm not meaning to be offensive, but the way you build your sentences makes them a bit difficult to understand and I think this is why people misread your sentences. People can only read what is written. If your intention is misinterpreted, you could try to formulate your sentence in another way.
I can understand that writing in English may be a bit difficult for you (I see you have some problems with the articles ('a' and 'the'), which is because I guess you don't have them in your language at all (Slavic language right?) But that doesn't give you an excuse for not answering my questions in return  :smiley:  If you would have read my posts more careful (and responded to them  :wink2: ) I'm sure it would have increased the understanding both ways.





> well..im little surprised you talk kindly to me, not like the rest.. 
> well its quite easy to do those reality checks then you know what they are.. so all i wanted was to participate in a play - exercise with others.. ( i see others dont like me.. ) + its only 4 rc ( i have full right to get upset and tell little sarcasm about the number of rc.. )



Maybe I have to explain it once again, in different words, because I know it can be difficult to express yourself or understand things when English is not your native language.

Why this exercise?
This exercise is NOT about the amount of reality checks
This exercise is NOT about THE WAY you do your reality checks
This exercise is NOT for training the AWARENESS part of your brain

This exercise is for training yourself to REMEMBER something in the FUTURE

So, can you see now why there are only 4 targets given?

Damn, I really hope this was just about misunderstanding due to a language problem, otherwise I've been typing all this for 'the cat's violin' as we say in Dutch  ::D: 
Extra note to roguext: please see that I put in quite some effort in this post and I would like you to read it with the same amount of effort  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

It's good to see that many people are joining the exercise! (but where are the results  :wink2:  )

I'm posting the targets for the next day a bit early, because I will be away the whole day tomorrow.
Targets for Saturday 24th of November

*I will do a thorough Reality Check the NEXT TIME:*

**I put a key in a lock
**I see an advertisement
**I eat anything after breakfast
**I see a bicycle

Imprint this list into your prospective memory and remember to check the FIRST time you hit each target.

Good luck!

----------


## Musical Soul

Today I got 2/4. 

Bird: Well I have a pet bird- so that didn't take long.
Door: After I got off the computer had to walk through a door.
Stars: FAILED.
Toilet: FAILED.

----------


## StJohnny

I have a question!

So has this been helping people recognize their dream signs and successfully complete RCs? I mean, I'm asking how well this is working for everyone so far.

----------


## Tsunami

Sounds like a great idea! I would like to join in.

My memory could use improving. I will start today and post my results later.

----------


## Tengu

Here are my results so far today...





> See a bird (I like this one)
> Interact with somebody
> Sit down
> Notice something that reminds me of a dream



- Heard a bird, did a RC. Saw a bird, did a RC. - *Success!*
- As soon as I woke up I looked at my dog and it looked at me, so I did a RC. The first time I saw someone and said Hi today though, I did not think about it until a few seconds after. (Hey it was a pretty girl what can I do!) - *Failed.*
- I sat down at my computer.. forgot to do a RC. Then told myself I'd try again once I'm out of the house.. Sat in my car, and forgot! - *Failed.*
- This one is kindda random... haha. Nothing dream-like has happened yet, but I'll report on that one later!

Therefore, so far I've got a 1/3 !  ::?:   :boogie:

----------


## Kyhaar

I always get funny looks when I do a nose RC

I tried this a while back, and it worked really well. Then I stopped (can't remember why)

A funny dream when doing this- I kept RCing in the dream, but lost lucidity. I was still doing the nose RC, however, and went around showing all my friends that I had this new ability to breathe through a plugged nose! XD

----------


## LDoneironaut

2/4:p

----------


## Kyhaar

Saturday:
Insert key in lock- n/a (This does not apply to me- I don't use keys. But I'll count keys to other things... which also do not apply)
See an advertisement- Completed
Eat after breakfast- FAILED
See a bike- n/a (I do not venture outside on Saturdays)

1/4 total, 1/2 applicable ones.

----------


## Tengu

> I always get funny looks when I do a nose RC



Hahaha yea.. I always wonder if people notice all these little things that I do through-out the day. Like plug my nose and try to breathe ?! and rub my hands and poke the insides all the time. I bet some people think I'm nervous or crazy or something! That's just hilarious  ::D:  Think I'm gonna make a thread about this actually..

----------


## Sara

I've been away all saturday and did not check the target list after I woke up, so didn't score any of them yesterday...

Targets for Sunday 25th of November

*I will do a thorough Reality Check the NEXT TIME:*

**I see a pet or animal
**I look at myself in a mirror
**I turn on a light
**I see a flower

Imprint this list into your prospective memory and remember to check the FIRST time you hit each target.

Good luck!

----------


## Tsunami

I put a key in a lock - I did not put a key in a lock 
I see an advertisement - I forgot when I saw one
I eat anything after breakfast - Complete
I see a bicycle - Complete

2/4  ::D:

----------


## Tengu

> I see a pet or animal
> I look at myself in a mirror
> I turn on a light
> I see a flower




I've got 4/4 for this one today!  ::banana::

----------


## Sara

I scored 2/4 today.
But I counted reading the word 'flower' in Marks journal as a target, because there are no flowers outside anymore.

----------


## roguext22

i did all of them.. its good the 4 tasks are different everyday  :wink2:

----------


## LDoneironaut

4/4 ::banana::

----------


## Luc

Haha ive been meaning to copy those tasks out of EWLD, this is perfect. Thanx
~Lucas

----------


## Asymptote

Slacked off today, and managed a whopping zero out of four...

Damn...

----------


## SKA

I find it difficult to select the targets because I can't think of any specific objects I am likely to run into in  my Dreams. Only scenes at best, but my Dreamscenes vary incredibly from night to night lately.

When I pick target objects I want to be sure that these objects are ones I am most likely to encounter in my Dreams.

----------


## Sara

Yeah, more responses here, more people joining, that's great  :smiley: 

Well done roguext22 and LDoneironaut!

Do you think we should practise the same targets next week we've already done, or should I come up with 4 new targets every day? Or maybe pick the ones that most people missed and replace the targets that were easy for the people who responded? (then you would be able to see if repeatedly picking the same target, increases the chance to hit)

----------


## Sara

Have to run for the bus, but here are the tasks for today...

Targets for Monday 26th of November

*I will do a thorough Reality Check the NEXT TIME:*

**I write anything down
**I feel pain
**I hear someone say my name
**I drink something 

Imprint this list into your prospective memory and remember to check the FIRST time you hit each target.

Good luck!

PS: this is the last day I didn't put online, so maybe tomorrow I'll start with some extra targets not from the book... (see if I can find some dreamsigns from people who join this exercise  :smiley:  )

----------


## Kyhaar

- see a flower (complete)
- turn on a light (complete)
- see a pet or animal (half- took me 30 seconds to realise it)
- see myself in a mirror (failed)

2.5/4 (IMPROVEMENT!!!)

----------


## roguext22

Sara  :smiley:  i felt a deja vu.. then i read - * i do rc then i write anything down..  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> - see a flower (complete)
> - turn on a light (complete)
> - see a pet or animal (half- took me 30 seconds to realise it)
> - see myself in a mirror (failed)
> 
> 2.5/4 (IMPROVEMENT!!!)



Well done Kyhaar!





> Sara  i felt a deja vu.. then i read - * i do rc then i write anything down..



It's always a good idea to do an RC on a d&#233;j&#224; vu!

Oh, it just dawns to me I totally forgot about the 'writing down' target. Well, missed that already 10 times this morning  :tongue2:

----------


## Tsunami

I also had an improvement!  ::D: 

see flower - Success
see a pet or animal - Success
see myself in the mirror - Failed
turn on a light - Success

----------


## Kyhaar

Eugh- totally forgot and failed

I write anything down- check! (writing down on apper in the morning)

I feel pain (*pinches self* THERE!!!)

I hear someone say my name - FAILED

I drink something - FAILED

2/4- oh well

----------


## LDoneironaut

4/4:d

----------


## Areyoudreaming?

In. Great idea!




> Targets for Monday 26th of November
> 
> *I will do a thorough Reality Check the NEXT TIME:*
> *I write anything down*
> ***I feel pain*
> ***I hear someone say my name*
> *I drink something*



I also have bus running to do in the mornings, so I'll see how it goes but for tomorrow I'm going to stick with this list if nobody minds  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

Targets for Tuesday 27th of November

*I will do a thorough Reality Check the NEXT TIME:*

**I see a traffic light
**I leave a building
**I hear music
**I wash my hands

Imprint this list into your prospective memory and remember to check the FIRST time you hit each target.

Good luck!

Two old ones (the ones that were the hardest) plus two new ones. Ideas for next days (e.g. your favorite dream signs) can be posted here  :smiley:

----------


## Kyhaar

I see a traffic light FAILED

I leave a building- FAILED

I hear music - COMPLETE

I wash my hands - COMPLETE

2/4

----------


## Setever

Very cool thread. I won't be able to check the posts in the morning, so I'll be doing the one the day before. I saw this thread yesterday and decided to go for it:

-I write anything down: Failed
-I feel pain: Failed
-I hear someone say my name: Completed
-I drink something: Completed

----------


## Sara

I'm ill today and probably won't be leaving my house, so all 'indoor targets' for today :-)

Targets for Wednesday 28th of November

*I will do a thorough Reality Check the NEXT TIME:*


**I hear the sound of the door bell
**I sneeze(don't know if this is possible to happen in a dream...)
**I pick up a book
**I smell food

Imprint this list into your prospective memory and remember to check the FIRST time you hit each target.

Good luck!

----------


## Setever

Wow. I really was so out of it today.

-I see a traffic light: FAILED
-I leave a building: FAILED
-I hear music: FAILED
-I wash my hands: FAILED

----------


## Kyhaar

Failed all- didn't see any of the tasks before I had to go for the day. I'll see if I can do some during the two hours left I am awake.

EDIT: Nope. Still failed all.

----------


## SKA

I really wanna join this, but I have trouble picking targets. My targets should be Objects that I am likely to encounter in both Waking and Dreaming Life. I can't recall any specific objects I freqeuntly encounter in dreams, cuz lately my DreamRecall has dropped to just above 0 (can't put dreams to words) and my last memorable dreamscenes were a party in a forrest, A huge school/mall-like public building, the Airport and Distant, sunny rocky Islands. There's not 1 scene or object of which I can expect to encounter it again in a Dream anytime soon, so that makes it difficult selecting targets.  

Maybe I need to simplify it. I'll try.
*I will RC:*
-When I encounter a Road
-When I see Trees/Forrests
-When I'm at School/Mall/Public event
-When I find myself Traveling.

I'm King Chaos, A scatterbrain 1st class, so I will most likely forget all 4 goals all together the first days.  :tongue2:  I''ll report back.

----------


## Kyhaar

What are the next tasks?
If I don't hear from you before I have to go, I'll do Wednesday's

EDIT:
I hear the sound of the door bell- complete

I sneeze(don't know if this is possible to happen in a dream...)- n/a

I pick up a book- failed

I smell food- 0.5 (Might have smelled some, but didn't notice. Did remember when I was holding good-smelling candy, though)

1.5/3 or 1.5/4- your choice

----------


## Sara

Well done, Kyhaar!

Due to illness, I was too tired yesterday and this morning to write down the new tasks. Will catch up with it tomorrow morning, cause I really feel that this exercises helps me.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Isn't this from EWLD? I liked doing this excerise, I think I forgot about it though and stopped...O.o Maybe I should try working on that again.

----------


## Sara

> Isn't this from EWLD? I liked doing this excerise, I think I forgot about it though and stopped...O.o Maybe I should try working on that again.



Yes, it is  ::D: 
From my first post:




> Last week I started reading LaBerge's book (EWLD) and it describes an exercise that is very helpful both attaining lucidity and training to forget less in waking life. I thought it might be interesting and fun to post the explanation and the tasks for today here, for the people who don't have the book, or for those (including me) who feel more motivated if there is some place to report to when you are 'done'.



I missed all targets for last saturday, so here they are again! (still waiting for people to come up with their own dream signs we can put up as targets...)

Targets for Saturday 1st of December

*I will do a thorough Reality Check the NEXT TIME:*

**I put a key in a lock
**I see an advertisement
**I eat anything after breakfast
**I see a bicycle

Imprint this list into your prospective memory and remember to check the FIRST time you hit each target.

Good luck!

----------


## Kyhaar

I sneezed this morning (before reading this day's activities) and did an RC

So thats 2.5 / 4  for me, for yesterday

----------


## strinky

I've been away lately, so I haven't been posting about my progress with this. I'm already done with today's, though:

I put a key in a lock
I see an advertisementI eat anything after breakfastI see a bicycle

So, three out of four. I changed "put a key in a lock" to "enter a password" because I don't much use keys and locks. But I forgot anyway.

----------


## Kyhaar

I put a key in a lock - changed to "brush teeth " since I am not in charge of the keys - COMPLETE
I see an advertisement - Internet adveritsiement- COMPLERE
I eat anything after breakfast - little piece of candy- COMPLETE
I see a bicycle- n/a even when I went for a walk

so, 3/3 or 3/4- your pick





> Yes, it is 
> 
> From my first post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed all targets for last saturday, so here they are again! (still waiting for people to come up with their own dream signs we can put up as targets...)





Here are some ideas (if not tasks already)



- open / close a door
- get in / out of bed
- see a friend with..... (brown hair or blue eyes or dark skin etc.)
- hear the phone ring
- use your cellphone / home phone
- turn on the computer
- brush / comb your hair
- brush your teeth
- change clothes
- think about a crush / loved one
- check your watch
- open wallet / purse / backpack / briefcase
- hear someone singing / whistling
- see an analog clock
- bump into / touch someone else

----------


## Cerulean_sea

Okay, I'd like to join. Sounds like a great idea. I probably won't be able to post every day, so I'll report when I can.

----------


## Pie_MaStEr

I just now saw this thread, and I too think that this is a great idea. I'll start first thing tomorrow!

----------


## Dakunesu

oh joining, this can really help me for about everything  :smiley: 
screw the TOTM, im still wanting to do octobers advanced task.

----------


## Blargh

Yeah, I'm gonna join in on this too, looks interesting to see how many I can get  :smiley:

----------


## Blargh

Yuck. This is my first one:

I put a key in a lock - Didn't put a key in a lock
I see an advertisement - Complete  :smiley: 
I eat anything after breakfast - I forgot
I see a bicycle - I forgot, AND it was just after reading this thread -.-

I'll count that as 1/3.

----------


## tommo

Wow, this thread is so messy.  I don't understand, I read the first post, I understand the concept and it sounds great!
But are we all doing Sara's ones or making our own everyday?
I'll start tomorrow anyway

----------


## Kyhaar

Update: I completed the bicycle task in a dream last night. For some reason, though, I did not become lucid?

so that makes a perfect score of 3/3 of 4/4  ::D: 


EDIT:
Last Sunday's Tasks:

I see a pet or animal - Complete (fro memory)
I look at myself in a mirror- Complete (after checking what Sunday's tasks were)
I turn on a light- Complete (")
I see a flower - Complete (from memory)

Didn't see new Sunday Tasks posted, so I did last week's instead. Got the ones I missed   ::D: 

4/4- a perfect score!

----------


## Sara

> Wow, this thread is so messy.  I don't understand, I read the first post, I understand the concept and it sounds great!
> But are we all doing Sara's ones or making our own everyday?
> I'll start tomorrow anyway



The tasks are not mine, the tasks until now were all from the book (EWLD, by Laberge) I'm just the messenger  :wink2: 
And the good thing about trying the same tasks altogether, is to see if you have the same difficult/easy signs to recognise as others.

I haven't been on the PC for a whole day, sorry to all people who were waiting for today's tasks... Will post the new ones tomorrow morning.

Thanks for all ideas Kyhaar! I'll use one or more in tomorrows targets  :smiley: 






> Update: I completed the bicycle task in a dream last night. For some reason, though, I did not become lucid?
> 
> so that makes a perfect score of 3/3 of 4/4



Good scores Kyhaar, sounds like your effort is paying off!!
Too bad it didn't help to become lucid yet  :Sad:  What kind of reality check did you do in your dream, when you saw a bicycle? Did the RC work?
Maybe next time you do your RC's, really ask yourself: am I dreaming now?

----------


## lizmunchausen

im in

----------


## Lucid Princess

Sounds Good, i will start =D

----------


## Sara

Thanks to Kyhaar, I made up a new list of targets.

Targets for Monday 3rd of December

*I will do a thorough Reality Check the NEXT TIME:*

**I open a door
**I change clothes
**I hear a phone ring
**I see an analog clock

Imprint this list into your prospective memory and remember to check the FIRST time you hit each target.

Report back at the end of the day, or when you've encountered all targets (being them hit or miss doesn't care, this is only about the FIRST time one of the actions on the list occurs!)

Good luck!

PS: i'm going to be very dedicated about it today, I so much want to have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## tommo

Kind of late right? Maybe I'll tyr these ones tomoro
Ah, screw it I should get all of these by the end of the day, I'll post back later.
Thanx Sara

----------


## Sara

> Kind of late right? Maybe I'll tyr these ones tomoro
> Ah, screw it I should get all of these by the end of the day, I'll post back later.
> Thanx Sara



Late?
Maybe for you, but my Monday has just started  :tongue2:

----------


## Kyhaar

Partial success! At one point in a dream last night, I became lucid after doing a nose reality check, but it only lasted for a couple of seconds before I woke up  :Sad: 

I actually did it about 3 times to make sure I could actually breathe through my nose.

Oh well... I'm getting better at this!

EDIT: More ideas

- Go onto dreamviews
- check your e-mail (or phone messages)
- see someone you don't recognise
- see an iPod
- go up or down stairs

----------


## tommo

> Late?
> Maybe for you, but my Monday has just started



Haha o ok.
Well, *I open a door - Yes
*
*I change clothes - Yes
*
*I hear a phone ring - Couldn't remember this one but I don't think the phone rang anyway
*
*I see an analog clock - Yes*

3/3 on first shot!

----------


## strinky

Today:

    - I open a door

    - I change clothes

    - I hear a phone ring (remembered about ten seconds afterward)

    - I see an analog clock

----------


## LDoneironaut

4/4

----------


## Cerulean_sea

Okay, here's how I did my first day:

*I open a door:* Succeeded
*I change clothes:* Questionable...
*I hear a phone ring:* Suceeded
*I see an analog clock:* Failed. GRR! I can't believe I missed this one. Literally less than a minute after reading this thread I glanced at a clock. Then I looked away, and 10 seconds later I was like, "oh, crap."   :tongue2: 

Ah, well. It could have been a lot worse for a first try.

----------


## Blargh

I open a door: Complete
I change clothes: Complete
I hear a phone ring: I'm proud of myself for this one. I wasn't thinking about it at all but the phone rang and I immidietly did an RC  ::D: 
I see an analog clock: Failed. This one didn't happen til the day after I started, (different time zones muck it up) but I don't blame that too much. Took me ages to realise i'd failed too >.<

----------


## Sara

Nice to see that so many people are joining!
Sorry, I have very little time to spend online (visiting friends) so the only post I make is the new targets of the day...

Targets for Tuesday 4th of December

*I will do a thorough Reality Check the NEXT TIME:*

**I open Google
**I go up or down stairs
**I hear someone say 'hello' (or any other greeting that is common at your place)
**I smell perfume

Imprint this list into your prospective memory and remember to check the FIRST time you hit each target.

Good luck!

Oh, my own results for yesterday:

2/4: clock and door.
Phone didn't ring all day and I forgot about the clothes.
However, I remembered instantly to RC when I unlocked my car and later when I looked at the stars! (targets from some time ago)

----------


## Kyhaar

I open a door: Complete
I change clothes: Complete
I hear a phone ring: n/a (no phones rang)
I see an analog clock: Complete
3/3! 

GOOD NEWS- Guess who completed the regular lucid task of the month? Moi!

Apparently, my dream name is Jheraerea, told to me by a blonde waitress. During one part (near the end) of the dream, I was thinking of whether it was time to do a RC. So I did one, became lucid, and did the task. This is the... second night in a row (third to have done a RC in a dream) in which I have had a LD. This is great!

----------


## Sara

Wow, congratulations on the TOTM! Nice dream name! Does it have a special meaning for you? All your effort in practising RCs is paying off  :smiley: 

I hope it wil too for me, I got 3/4 today, I only missed Google and I think that's because I didn't give it a lot of thought in the morning.

----------


## Kyhaar

I open Google - Complete

I go up or down stairs- Failed (did it right after I read this, too)

I hear someone say 'hello' (or any other greeting that is common at your place)- Failed

I smell perfume - Complete

Only 2/4 today. Oh wel

@ Sare: About my name? Not sure, but I think I could use it as a character's name at one point.

----------


## strinky

Completed 3/4. I remembered the stairs one about five minutes afterward. My record has been much better than when I first started this exercise.

----------


## Adanac

I am in for sure! My prospective memory sure could use a boost! I think this was a really good idea to organize.

----------


## Cerulean_sea

I open Google: Failed.
I go up or down stairs: Succeeded.
I hear someone say "hello": Failed. This one's hard because if you hear someone say "hello" you're probably thinking about saying "hello" back to them, not doing an RC.
I smell perfume: n/a, I don't think I smelled perfume. 

Bleh. 1/4.  :tongue2:

----------


## bro

I'll give this a shot for sure. It's nice to see some people have had dramatic success. Just to clarify though, An RC when you first see the target, failed if not noticed at first, thinking of doing an RC any other time you encounter the target after the first? Heh, I made it sound confusing, just want to get it right.

----------


## Dakunesu

well the first time i failed all
the second try (i know its not four but one of them accures about 6 times so0o)
first music:failed
every bell for class: passed all but what i didnt hear and when i thought about it i RC'd

so it was a success for the most part  :boogie:

----------


## Jared Boz 87

I'm getting in on this too! Can't do the list for today, as there is only half an hour left in this day, but I'll get started tomorrow!

----------


## Blargh

I open Google: Failed.
I go up or down stairs: Failed
I hear someone say "hello": Complete
I smell perfume: Complete

----------


## Sara

> I'll give this a shot for sure. It's nice to see some people have had dramatic success. Just to clarify though, An RC when you first see the target, failed if not noticed at first, thinking of doing an RC any other time you encounter the target after the first? Heh, I made it sound confusing, just want to get it right.



Yeah, well, I'm 'cheating' a bit on that one too. If I miss the target the first time, I remind myself to hit it the NEXT time it occurs again. Usually with a stronger reminder in my head (usually some focussed visualisation about the target).

What counts for me, personally, is that the idea of doing an RC is triggered INSTANTLY from seeing/hearing/doing the intended actions. Like with the stairs, I had to re-do it 2 times yesterday, but finally it was so imprinted I got lucid on that one  ::D: 

Maybe it's a good idea to post your own 'how to improve' tips with your daily score, to get from a 2/4 to a 4/4 and eventually to a 10/10 or so  ::D:

----------


## Sara

Today is a special day for the Dutch
Sinterklaas has come, he loves kids so much
Sinterklaas was born 1600 years ago
He was a bishop that became a saint or so
So long before the existence of Santa Claus
This nice man came by to visit our house

He gives the young ones presents and sweets
That's all what a little kid needs
Their harts are filled with joy
When they receive a new toy

The grown-ups have their own part of fun
Starting late, when the kids are dun
Wrapping presents in a funny way
Accompanied with a poem in which they say
Nice or naughty words about the one who receives
Sometimes joking that they are little thieves
Or saying the truth about habits not so good
But always with a smile, to lift up the mood

In the tradition of writing in rhyme today
Here are the targets, go out and play!


Targets for Wednesday 5th of December

I'm sure these will be easy to remember!

*I will do a thorough Reality Check today*
The next time I hear a *christmas song play*

And before you go to sleep or nap
Remember to RC when you *open a tap*

Next time you *see a number or date*
Make sure you critically check your state

To complete the list with number four
Ask yourself 'Am I dreaming?' when you *open a door*


Imprint this list into your head
and report your results in the thread!

Good luck and sweet dreams

Sint and his black petes

This is my first poem in English
I hope it doesn't sound too 'Dunglish'

----------


## Blargh

That poem was awesome.

----------


## tommo

I'll be doing them all like a day late coz of time difference probably, or at least at weird times compared to everyone else.

*I open Google - Yes
*
*I go up or down stairs - Didn't happen
*
*I hear someone say 'hello' (or any other greeting that is common at your place) - Yes, very soon after so maybe not
*
*I smell perfume - Yes*

I'll count that as 2/3

Hm, Dutch christmas today?  Wonder why my dad didn't say anything....
Lol, your poem was ..errrr.. good?
lol, nah some was and others just don't rhyme if you sound them out but it was funny! lol so it will help me remember

----------


## Kyhaar

I hear a christmas song play - Complete
open a tap- Complete
see a number or date- Complete
open a door- Complete

Yay- 4/4!

----------


## mark

I cant believe I just followed your link today  ::roll::  lol

Im def in on this although I will wait for the next days exercises as its already 23.10 so its a little pointless to start now  :smiley:

----------


## Cerulean_sea

Hear a christmas song: Complete. LOL, this kid in my class suddenly burst out singing "we wish you a merry christmas" during homeroom.  ::lol::  It was pretty funny and it was odd enough that I remembered to RC.
Open a tap: Complete
See a number/date: Complete
Open a door: Complete

Yay! 4/4!  :boogie:

----------


## strinky

Aw, bad day. I only got 1/3 (I didn't hear a Christmas song). I guess I just wasn't really into it for some reason.

----------


## skuruza

im in.

for tomorrow: 

1. when i see a dry erase board
2. when i hear music
3.when i see plants
4.when i eat

----------


## Techno

Great idea! Recently I've been doing RCs often during the day, but mostly at random intervals or when I catch myself spacing out (that happens often btw).

1. When my internet screws up.
2. When my ANNOYING dogs bark.
3. When the phone rings.
4. When my dad nags at me.

It's funny, because all four of those things piss me off so bad. I hope it doesn't screw up my dreams, thought.

----------


## tommo

Kyhaar how coem your name is orange?  Isn't it supposed to be down the bottom of the main page only?  I was wondering this the other day but njo one gave me and answer.  Coz when I completed the lucid task I didn't ge my name in orange

The next time I hear a christmas song play - Didn't hear one, I thought I did and remembered I had to RC then I realised it wasn't one so I didn't RC

Remember to RC when you open a tap - I thought out of all I would remember this due to obsessive hand washing, but I forgot! lol ah well

Next time you see a number or date - Yes!

Ask yourself 'Am I dreaming?' when you open a door - Didn't actually say "am I dreaming" but I did a RC

I'll count as 2/3

----------


## Kyhaar

> Kyhaar how coem your name is orange? Isn't it supposed to be down the bottom of the main page only? I was wondering this the other day but njo one gave me and answer. Coz when I completed the lucid task I didn't ge my name in orange



I don't see a badge on you, so perhaps you haven't been recognised. My name is orange becuase I completed the task (it is not just the bottom of the main page only).

----------


## tommo

yeh i completed last month not this month, but it wasnt orange last month, meh.... lol

----------


## Jdog

im in. this sounds cool

----------


## Sara

No targets posted for a few days... sorry for that (I see people are doing well in posting their own targets, very good!)
Maybe there's someone who can post for me tomorrow, since I won't be online then...

Targets for Saturday, 8th of December

*I'll do a thorough reality check the next time:*

*I brush my teeth**I feel something warm (errr, like a cup of tea or when you take a shower, hehe)**I hear the wind blow**I see a dog*

Good luck to all!
Please report back how well you did.
Would be nice to discover a pattern, are you better in recognising a sound, or an action you perform? And what have you done or could you do to increase your success rate?

----------


## Kyhaar

Oh yeah, its Saturday.... Feels like a Sunday.

Sara, I'll post them for tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## tommo

Targets for Sunday, 9th of December

*I'll do a thorough reality check the next time:*
*I see a television
**I drink/eat something
**I see that 'peanut butter jelly time' banana 
**I hear someone laugh
*


EDIT: Oh, sorry Kyhaar, missed your post somehow, I'll just use these as my own then.  :smiley:

----------


## Kyhaar

No, its okay

Although I'm not so sure about that banana  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

Thanks for posting targets, Tommo!
It's good to see all those people involved in this exercise  ::banana:: 

I'm not really making progress over the last week. Keep getting 2/4 every day  :Sad: 
Maybe some more focus on the targets while imprinting will help.

----------


## Kyhaar

I see a television- FAILED
I drink/eat something- FAILED
I see that 'peanut butter jelly time' banana - COMPLETE
I hear someone laugh- Don't remember... so FAILED

1/4

I feel so bad  :Sad:

----------


## tommo

I passed them all except eating/drinking but I remembered like 10 second after finishing my drink, so I guess that's a fail anyway.  3/4

----------


## Techno

1. When my internet screws up. Failed
2. When my ANNOYING dogs bark. Completed
3. When the phone rings. Failed
4. When my dad nags at me. Completed

Only 2/4! Nooooooo! I'll revise this to something filled with less annoying things then.

1. When I enter/exit a building.
2. When I crack open a soda can. 24-packs here I come!
3. When I start/stop doing homework.
4. When a TV show starts/stops because of commerials.

----------


## Sara

I only got 1/4 of my targets yesterday (monday), I took the ones from LaBerge, since I didn't have internet in the morning. Even without too much success on my targets, I have the feeling that this exercise helps. So, I'll just continue it for a little longer  :smiley: 

Targets for Tuesday, 11th of December

*I'll do a thorough reality check the next time:*
*I see a traffic light (this was a difficult one, I remember)
**I hear a commercial on radio or TV
**I walk up or down stairs
**I handle money
*

Good luck everyone!

As this topic is growing (and I'm slacking on posting the new updates every morning) I guess there are enough targets to pick your own if I forget them one day  :smiley:

----------


## Kyhaar

Didn't see tasks for Monday, so I reaatempted Sunday's

I see a television- Complete
I drink/eat something- FAILED
I see that 'peanut butter jelly time' banana - Complete
I hear someone laugh- Complete

3/4  ::D:

----------


## tommo

well done Kyhaar!
I'll do these today and Report back later.

I turn on a light
I hear a commercial on radio or TV
I walk up or down stairs
I use a pencil


I just thought of something, is everyone doing reality checks like nose pinch, finger through palm etc?  Because I think it would help to do something with the object because you are then increasing your awareness of your surroundings.  For example, if you have the walk up or down stairs one and you get to the top of the stairs look back and see if it is still the same amount of steps.  If you are doing the handling money, a reality check could be to see if the notes were still the same and not changing, like the numbers, colour etc.

----------


## Cerulean_sea

I see a traffic light - Complete. Though I suppose it would be a lot harder if I was actually the one driving the car...
I hear a commercial on radio or TV - didn't hear/see any commercials
I walk up or down stairs - Complete.
I handle money - FAILED. We were doing this activity in class using pennies, and I didn't realize that counted as money until about a half hour later... ::?: 

2/3. Not bad.

----------


## Sara

I got 3/5 today, I messed up my targets  :tongue2:  I really thought 'drinking something' was on my list and I got a perfect 'hit' on that one. I guess there are now so many targets around, I'm going to mix them up  :tongue2: 

So, traffic light, commercial and drinking completed, money and stairs failed. Too bad, cause stairs caused me to become lucid last time  :Sad: 

Targets for today (generalised from my personal dream signs), if anyone is still interested:

I see a friend
I drive a car
I hear a loud noise
I eat a cookie

----------


## Kyhaar

see a traffic light (this was a difficult one, I remember)- Complete

I hear a commercial on radio or TV- 0.5 (listened to music in a shopping mall, did RC after a commercial had finished)

I walk up or down stairs- Complete

I handle money- Complete

3.5/4

EDIT:

I'm going to slightly alter your tasks, Sara, since I don't have my driver's liscence and I have no cookies to eat.

*I see a friend*
I drive a car- *I ride in a car*
*I hear a loud noise*
I eat a cookie- *I eat chocolate*

----------


## aceboy

> Hi, I'm new to these forums and all this lucid dreaming thing. I read through your topic and it seemed kinda cool, but I kinda don't know what a RC is : \
> Could you explain what it means? 
> 
> Ps: sorry to post such a newbie question, but I kinda don't know where else I can get an answere to it :p
> 
> Thanks



 RC = reality check

----------


## Cerulean_sea

4/4 today.  ::D: 

I changed the targets slightly though:
I see a friend
I ride in a car
I hear a loud noise
I eat something sweet

----------


## tommo

I turn on a light - Failed
I hear a commercial on radio or TV - Failed
I walk up or down stairs - Didn't happen
I use a pencil - Failed

OMG the horror!

Ok I'll do these ones now

I will do a thorough REALITY CHECK the next time:
*I see a dog* (I wont see friends today)
*I see someone in a car*
*I hear a loud noise*
*I eat chocolate*

----------


## Kyhaar

Yesterday:

I see a friend- failed
I ride in a car- failed
I hear a loud noise-failed
I eat chocolate-failed

0/0 (I was stressed out that night)

Today:
I see a friend- Complete
I ride in a car- n/a (I won't be in a car today)
I hear a loud noise- failed
I eat chocolate- complete

2/3

----------


## tommo

*I see a dog - Yes*
*I see someone in a car - Didn't happen*
*I hear a loud noise - I kept hearing fairly loud noises and remembered I had to check my reality but I wasn't sure whether it was loud enough to be considered a loud noise, anyway I finally did RC on a relatively loud noise from Supernatural.  So, Yes lol*
*I eat chocolate - Yes

3/3 I think
*

----------


## Sara

Well done guys!
And thanks for keeping this thread alive with new targets and all  :smiley: 

I've been off for two days, but will start again. Here's my targets for today (mostly dream-sign related). You can use them if you like, or make your own.

See a train
Go down stairs (yes, again, cause it's a rather frequent dream sign)
Eat my desert
Push against a door

----------


## Sara

Yeah, 3/4 today!!

Only missed the stairs. Should change it to 'going up stairs'.
The first time I went up/down stairs today was actually in a dream. How ironic... (didn't get lucid though, cause I forgot all about my target  :Sad: )

----------


## tommo

Yeh, it's even harder to remember to do it in a dream than it is IRL. lol
Well I guess that's why we're here!

----------


## Kyhaar

Not sure if this is anything signifcant.

Two days ago, I had a short lucid dream where I saw my dreamsign, a bus, and said, "THIS IS A DREAM" and became lucid. Two seconds later, I lost lucidity. Then I saw another bus and became lucid again. A couple seconds later, I lost lucidity.  :Sad: 

And last night, I received a nice backrub from a friendly DC.  :smiley:  Rewards for my efforts?  ::banana:: 

Lmao- been lazy on the tasks, though.   :Eek:

----------


## tommo

Wow, cool lol.

I really want my dreams to tell me I am dreaming.  *cough* subsonscious *cough*

I think I had an LD yesterday/last night/this morning.  Lol I can't remember because I slept since about 12 yesterday afternoon to 12 this afternoon.
So MASSIVE LOOOONG dreams.  Good thing is I remember a lot of them.  Two major ones anyway.  But I swear in one of the shorter ones I became lucid and I was going hey look mutha f#$^s I can fly or something like that lol.  Yes I remember more now.... I wasted a lot of time trying to get them to realise I was dreaming or explaining stuff to them.  I then was like dam, why in the hell am I wasting all my dream time telling them what I can do, why don't I just have fun!  So I walked off and I'm pretty sure I lost lucidity then.... lol  ::roll:: 
I can't remember how I became lucid and if it was because of these RC's but if I remember that I did one of the ones from here I will report back.

----------


## Bethany

Memorise these for the day and perform a reality check (don't write them down! Memorise them!):

The next time I see a traffic light
The next time I hear music
The next time I throw something in the garbage
The next time I hear laughter

----------


## ChaybaChayba

This technique really sounds like it would work. Especially the little detail of only doing an rc the first time you see the dreamsign! This is brillaint. I've read alot of books about memory and stuff and I really think this will be a very effective method to remember doing rc's in dreams. Because with this technique you seem to associate an object with a task, and that task is part of your global daily routine, gathering 4 dreamsigns. I'm going to try it out for sure and let you know on my progress.. thanks for the info.

----------


## Golden Son

Can someone help me understand? If for example you have 4 targets a day, differen't each day, and your goal is to RC upon the 1ST sight of target,  that means if you only preform a RC for that unique target once.

If thats the case, I don't see how this will be effective. Honestly one time, one RC, for one unique target(then never using that same target again), is not enough to train my brain to remember in a dream: "I'm walking down a street, theres a stop sign! Ok 2 weeks ago on monday my target was a stop sign, I now remember to do a RC!".

What im trying to get here is yes, on the day i was assigned stop sign target, I looked for it, remembered to do a RC. But thats beacue that was 1 of the 4 targets of the day. 5 days later, if i see a stop sign in a dream, i won't ness remember to do a RC b/c 1)i have 4 new targets im focused on today 2)I only RC'd that target once, and 3)didn't make it a habit

----------


## Robot_Butler

The idea is to train your memory, and increase your awareness while doing it.  Your targets are just to get in the habit of remembering to do something dream related.  They are not supposed to be new dream signs.  The reality checks are just so you will get in the habit of questioning your reality at least 4 times a day. 

I find that reality checks, in general, don't help me by randomly appearing in my dreams.  Rather, they keep me aware by helping me stay in the habit of questioning my state.

----------


## kichu

Great thread.  Can I attempt to start halfway through my day?  Sure I can!  I say so.  Ok, here's my list:

1. When I make/have my first tea this evening
2. When I have a shower 
3. When I feed my kitties
4. When I eat dinner

...or do they have to be things that have the possibility of occuring multiple times throughout the day?  In which case, I should change my 2nd, 3rd and 4th ones.

----------


## Golden Son

> The idea is to train your memory, and increase your awareness while doing it.  Your targets are just to get in the habit of remembering to do something dream related.  They are not supposed to be new dream signs.  The reality checks are just so you will get in the habit of questioning your reality at least 4 times a day. 
> 
> I find that reality checks, in general, don't help me by randomly appearing in my dreams.  Rather, they keep me aware by helping me stay in the habit of questioning my state.



Nice, thank you for clarifying that.





> Great thread.  Can I attempt to start halfway through my day?  Sure I can!  I say so.  Ok, here's my list:
> 
> 1. When I make/have my first tea this evening
> 2. When I have a shower 
> 3. When I feed my kitties
> 4. When I eat dinner
> 
> ...or do they have to be things that have the possibility of occuring multiple times throughout the day?  In which case, I should change my 2nd, 3rd and 4th ones.



The object is to recognize your target THE 1ST TIME, so reoccurring targets aren't necessary

----------


## ld411

im in!!! this sounds great! anyone got any lucid dreams so far with this?

----------


## kichu

> The object is to recognize your target THE 1ST TIME, so reoccurring targets aren't necessary



Yeah, I understand that.  But I thought maybe the reason that there should be a possibility of it occurring multiple times is that it will be harder to recognize something if it's only going to happen once that day.  If there are several opportunities for you to recognize it, that might make it too easy, and therefore won't challenge your memory.

Having said that, I didn't remember to do an RC at dinner (but I kind of just snacked on crap, I didn't actually have a proper, sit-down dinner), I didn't remember during my shower, didn't remember when I was feeding the cats (I'd had a couple glasses of wine by this point), and I didn't have any tea tonight, so that opportunity didn't present itself.

Huge, monstrous fail for today.

Oh well.  There's always tomorrow.   :tongue2:

----------


## Bethany

Next time I read something (other than this list)
Next time I check the time
Next time I notice myself daydreaming
Next time I hear the telephone ringing

----------


## Cn

Okay here goes, never tried this before.

1. See water
2. See an animal
3. Use a pencil
4. Go up/down stairs

Bonus!: Whenever something exciting happens (not necessarily exciting, but like a telephone ring) Already failed like 20 minutes later, but it's bonus!  ::D:

----------


## ChaybaChayba

I'll do a RC today..
When I check out my inbox
When I check my cellphone
When I watch porn
When I go to the bathroom

----------


## koshni66

i started trying to do this stuff about a mos. ago...and i have like 2 dreams anihgt that i can remb...no lucids yet..and i was trying to learn RCs, and i told my self everytime i c the computer, or the mirror

----------


## Bethany

I'm going to rotate a few signs from my dream journal now. Just random things that I see or feel in my dreams that I also see in day to day life. I will repeat some of these things on different days too because some are recurring in my dreams.

The same rule applies though, it must be the FIRST time I see (or feel) these things that I do a RC.  :smiley: 

The next time I see a toilet
The next time I do any sort of math equation in my head
The next time I see my dog, Hustler
The next time I see something yellow

----------


## Kyhaar

I've been really lazy lately... I like yours, though, Bethany. I'll steal it for today

The next time I go to the washroom.
The next time I do any math in my head.
The next time I see a bus
The next time I see something yellow.

----------


## Dizko

Sounds like good fun, and like a good idea =]

I'll start with...

When i change my clothes
When i go outside
When i use math in my head (stole that one, thanks girls, hehe, yoink!)
And um..Next time i hear a siren or music.

----------


## kingofclutch

Me too. 

The next time I hear my name.
The next time I eat something.
The next time I go into the bathroom.
The next time I see my mom.

----------


## Bethany

Cool - I'm glad other people are having a go.

For me today:

The next time I see my workmate (Colin)
The next time I see my boss
The next time I see lollies  ::lol:: 
The next time I see a cat

----------


## Dizko

I already failed...Lol.

Better luck tomoro me hopes.

----------


## Bethany

> I already failed...Lol.
> 
> Better luck tomoro me hopes.



Awww...

That's ok, I failed completely yesterday too. But I just try again the next day.

But I don't let that stop me from doing reality checks whenever I think of them anyway. Even if one of your events happens again and you missed it the first time, if it reminds you to do one, then go ahead and do one.  ::D:

----------


## Vegan

Oh goody, I'll start this.

----------


## lagunagirl

man this is harder than it sounds! Good practice though. let me think... how about...
next time I see a red car
next time I hear the doorbell ring
next time I talk to someone on the phone
next time I hear a song come on the radio

----------


## Bethany

> man this is harder than it sounds!



I reckon! It's so hard I forgot to even make a list this morning. It's now 1:30pm here (in New Zealand). Still, better late than not at all:

Next time I see my friend
Next time I see something yellow (that is not in the room I'm in at the moment)
Next time I see a child
Next time I see a car driving along

----------


## WhiteLightsaber

I really like this technique of remembering RC's. I finally got my first intentional LD right after starting these.

----------


## Bethany

Ok, todays:

Next time I see a child (I didn't see one yesterday)
Next time I talk on the phone
Next time I see, receive a text from or speak to my friend
Next time I look at my fire (after it's been lit and is going properly)

----------


## Yoricko

I'm going to fail ...

Next time I see a plane
Next time I jump
Next time I lounge on the sofa
Next time my sister talks to me

----------


## tommo

Nice to see some optimism goin' on Yoricko  ::lol::

----------


## Yoricko

Next time I see a plane // No planes  :Sad: 
Next time I jump // No jumping either!
Next time I lounge on the sofa // I did RC!
Next time my sister talks to me // I did RC!

-----

Next time I see a Motorcycle
Next time I smell food
Next time I see an insect
Next time I hear a cat

----------


## Kyhaar

Well, I ALMOST became lucid last night...

One of my dream characters was talking to be about mp4's, and I found this confusing. I thought they were called mp3's, so I almost did a RC.... 

But the character interrupted me with another explanation  :Sad:

----------


## psychology student

The *first* time hey...............I must try this.

----------

